# Pix from Swindon show 16 October



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi people - some pictures of the Swindon show and winning mice for you!

And the judging!

Phil, Seawatch Stud:


















Thinking....









Phil and Bob Chappell working out BIS:






















































Observers - Sarah Y, Naomi (Tratallen) and Megan (Megazilla):


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Cool pics Heather


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Ta! But I think Sam took most of them!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Ohhh That Cham girl is GORGEOUS Heather 

Very nice pictures


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

At last- its good to know what most of you look like !!! (P.s whats that grey stuff on your head Seawatch?)-got a feeling am gonna pay for that one.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Come on now boys!! Everyone gets older! At least Phil *has* hair! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

WillowDragon said:


> Come on now boys!! Everyone gets older! At least Phil *has* hair! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 Thank you darling for coming to my defence!. I couldnt have put it better myself. x


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Right Im off to the Belgravia centre. You coming Gary?, I hear they like a challenge!.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Hahaha! Just Googled that - very funny. :lol: You can pop by mine afterwards to show off your respective hair growth products and syrups, and have a cup of tea, if you like...


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Those are beautiful, beautiful mice, ladies!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Sam, so is that ivory buck related to my chams then?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Is there an equivalent to the Belgravia Centre that deals with fugliness? If so, I could use that :lol: :lol:


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

He is related to your Silvers.

I took all the pictures im so great lol! None of me ooohh yerrrr


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

I'll get you next time, girl! 

Your ivory is lovely - so BIG! Beefcake mouse! :weight_lift


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Big manly boys are yummy in the mouse world! lol


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Shareshill will be a NO CAMERA show!!!


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

WillowDragon said:


> Big manly boys are yummy in the mouse world! lol


 And in the real world thank you very much!. That mouse is a monster. He has enough width between his ears to wear a hat!.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

The secret garden said:


> Shareshill will be a NO CAMERA show!!!


Shareshill-the movie lol!.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

The secret garden said:


> He is related to your Silvers.
> 
> I took all the pictures im so great lol! None of me ooohh yerrrr


I think seawatch is related to your silvers. :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

The secret garden said:


> Shareshill will be a NO CAMERA show!!!


And how will you be enforcing this Sam?   
x


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

hahaha!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

You take a picture of me in double denim.....now you're gonna pay, woman!!
xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

tratallen said:


> You take a picture of me in double denim.....now you're gonna pay, woman!!
> xx


And two different shades of demin at that! hehe


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

WillowDragon said:


> tratallen said:
> 
> 
> > You take a picture of me in double denim.....now you're gonna pay, woman!!
> ...


I know :shock: !!
Maaaaan, I gotta remember to scrub myself up for these show days in future.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Haha! Don't be daft, you look fine!!

How do you think I feel... the last show I went to I was Stewarding and Eric Jukes starting recording video's!!! God I bet i looked a sight!! Jeans and Tee, covered in bits of sawdust! Yay!


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

I will be enforcing it but carry a baseball bat with me. Mwhaha!


----------



## JIM (Jul 28, 2009)

What a well run show on Sat. Credit to Brian and Eileen. :clap :clap 
It was also good to meet a few of you and thanks for the time some of you made for me and explaining a few things


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

JIM said:


> What a well run show on Sat. Credit to Brian and Eileen. :clap :clap
> It was also good to meet a few of you and thanks for the time some of you made for me and explaining a few things


Agree with all you said there Jim, hope to see you at shows again. Sorry I couldnt let you have any blacks, but they are in higher demand than an interview with a chilean miner!.


----------



## JIM (Jul 28, 2009)

No worries about Blacks if there not about there not about  
My sole intention when i got back into mice an absense of 25 years i might add was to start showing them , So you should see me around a few more shows


----------

